# Server über Router?



## pamax (19. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Wir haben einen Router von Netgear (MR314).
Was muss ich beim Router einstellen, dass mein Server,
wenn man die ip Adresse vom Router eingibt , "erscheint"?(von irgendeinem Computer)
Mein Computer hat die ip adresse 192.168.0.2 (im lokalen Netzwerk)


danke für euere Hilfe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Februar 2005)

Lies dir das Kapitel *Portforwarding* im Handbuch deines Routers durch.


----------



## pamax (28. Februar 2005)

Ja, hab ich gemach.
Funktioniert alles  !
Thx


----------

